# fstab entry forces FreeBSD 10 into single user mode?



## Ed_Flecko (Dec 2, 2015)

I've installed Tomcat 8 from a package and it will run fine by first issuing these commands:

`mount -t fdescfs fdesc /dev/fd`
`mount -t procfs proc /proc`

and then going to the IP address on Port 8080 with my browser. So far, so good.

But... if I try and make the entries permanent by adding a couple of lines to my /etc/fstab file:

```
root@fbsdvm:/home # vi /etc/fstab
# Device  Mountpoint  FStype  Options Dump  Pass#
/dev/da0p2  /  ufs  rw  1  1
/dev/da0p3  none  swap  sw  0  0
/dev/da0p4  /var  ufs  rw  2  2
/dev/da0p5  /tmp  ufs  rw  2  2
/dev/da0p6  /usr  ufs  rw  2  2
/dev/da0p7  /home  ufs  rw  2  2
fdesc  /dev/fd  fdescf  rw  0  0
proc  /proc  procfs  rw  0  0
```


…FreeBSD won't boot. It wants to know the full path to the /bin/sh directory and stops at Single User Mode.

What's wrong with the last two entries?... I don't get it?

Ed


----------



## protocelt (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi.

Take a look at the fdescfs(5) man page. 
	
	



```
fdesc /dev/fd fdescf rw 0 0
```
 should be 
	
	



```
fdescfs /dev/fd fdescfs rw 0 0
```


----------

